# Huoltoajolappu



## Marsario

Hei! Voisiko joku selittää mikä huoltoajolappu on?

"Pakettiautossa oli se hyvä puoli, että sen saattoi jättää melkein mihin tahansa. Saarnikangas oli lyötänyt hanskalokerosta myös laminoidun huoltoajolapun, joka oli aina etuikkunassa. Lappuliisoja oli nyt tuskin liikenteessä, mutta vaikka olisi ollutkin, niin sillä ei ollut merkitystä. Saarnikangas tai kukaan muukaan ei parkkisakkoja maksaisi."
(Täällä sanotaan että Saarnikangas on löytänyt MYÖS sen huoltoajolapun hanskalokerosta, koska pakettiauton avain jätettiin sinne.)

Kenellä huoltoajolappu tavallisesti saattaa olla?
Ja miksi se sanoo, että jos lappuliisoja tulisi, tämä antaisi Saarnikankaalle sakon? Miksi sitten sanotaan että hän voisi jätää pakettiauton melkein mihin tahansa jos kuitenkin saataisiin sakko?

Kiitos paljon!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jotkut pysäköivät autonsa, etenkin pakettiautonsa, jonka ovessa on heidän firmansa nimi, kiellettyihin paikkoihin. He toivovat, että kun auton ikkunassa on pieni lappu/kyltti, jossa lukee "HUOLTOAJO", pysäköinnin valvojat katsovat väärin pysäköityä autoa läpi sormien eli eivät sakota väärästä pysäköinnistä. Näin usein käykin, etenkin, jos auto on pysäköity esimerkiksi yksityiselle pihalle tai johonkin muuhun paikkaan, jossa se ei oikeastaan haittaa liikennettä.


----------



## Marsario

Kiitos Grupy Old Man!
Sun selitys auttoi jonkin verran mutta sana  huoltoajo on vielä vähän epäselvä. Mitä se oikeasti tarkoittaa?  Toimisiko se huoltoajolappu näin että jossakin erikoisessa tilanteessa  ne pakut saavat oikeasti ajaa paikan läpi vai pysähtyä johonkin? Jos  niin, missä/minne? Mikä muussa tapauksessa sen huoltoajolapun tarkoitus  olisi?
Mä näin google imagesta millaiselta huoltoajon liikennemerkki  (Huoltoajo sallittu) näyttää.. mutten vielä pystyn ymmärtämään mitä sen  tarkoitus oikeastaan on...


----------



## etrade

Huoltoajo sallittu = Esimerkiksi voit tuoda kerrostalon pihaan autosi kun olet viemässä vanhaa pöytää pois tai kun olet ostanut uuden pöydän minkä kannat asuntosi sisään, mutta et voi ajaa autoasi kerrostalon pihaan kun menet esimerkiksi syömään päivällistä tai käyt kotona selaamassa internettiä. Lyhytaikainen pakottava tarve ajaa auto mahdollisimman lähelle kotiasi tai toimistoa.


----------



## hui

> *Miksi sain pysäköintivirhemaksun vaikka autossani oli huoltoajolupa?*
> 
> – Huoltoajolupa ei oikeuta pysäköintiin  millään katualueella. Nimensä mukaisesti lupa oikeuttaa ainoastaan  huoltoajoon esimerkiksi lastausta ja purkamista varten. Tuolloinkin  tulee noudattaa normaaleja pysäköintiin liittyviä määräyksiä.  Huoltoajolla tarkoitetaan sellaista ajoa, jossa joudutaan esimerkiksi  ajamaan alueen läpi missä normaaliajo ei ole sallittua. Tällaisia  paikkoja ovat esimerkiksi piha-alueet.


http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkr/fi/Pys_k_inti/Usein+kysyttya


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Olettakaamme, että tilaan vaikkapa jääkapin, joka tuodaan kotiini. Kotini sijaitsee kerrostalossa vilkkaasti liikennöidyn kadun varrella, jolla on pysäköintikielto. Ainoa tapa toimittaa jääkaappi asuntooni on käytännössä se, että jääkaapin tuojat pysäköivät autonsa joko kadun varteen tai jalkakäytävälle siksi aikaa, kun he kantavat jääkaapin asuntooni. On hyvin epätodennäköistä, että edes jalkakäytävälle pysäköityä autoa sakotetaan, sillä auton saa pysäköidä lyhytaikaisesti kuorman purkamista tai lastaamista varten jopa jalkakäytävälle. Jopa henkilöauton pysäköinti samalla tavalla saattaa onnistua ilman pysäköintivirhemaksua, jos pysäköinnin valvojan saa vakuutettua, että pysäköintiin on perusteltu syy, ja että pysäköinti ei kestä kauan.


----------



## Marsario

Hei! Niin, nyt on täysin selvä! Ymmärrän hyvin mikä se tarkoittaa, kiitos kaikille kun jaksoitte selittää niin tarkasti!


----------



## hui

> Ainoa tapa toimittaa jääkaappi asuntooni on  käytännössä se, että jääkaapin tuojat pysäköivät autonsa joko kadun  varteen tai jalkakäytävälle siksi aikaa, kun he kantavat jääkaapin  asuntooni.



Noinhan ne tuojat yleensä toimivat, mutta...

Kaapin nostaminen pois autosta on lastin purkamista, mutta kantaminen kadulta asuntoon ei ole. Siksipä auto pitää siirtää lailliselle paikalle ennen kaapin kantamista asuntoon.

Täytyypä vielä kysäistä Helsingin kaupungin pysäköinninvalvojana toimivalta tuttavaltani.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Täytyypä vielä kysäistä Helsingin kaupungin pysäköinninvalvojana toimivalta tuttavaltani.



Poiketen hetken asiasta, tunnetko todellisuudessa pysäköinninvalvojaa, tai sanoitko tämän leikillään? En ole varma, mitä edellyttää_ -pä_-liite tässä yhteydessä. 

Kiitos


----------



## hui

> Poiketen hetken asiasta, tunnetko todellisuudessa pysäköinninvalvojaa,  tai sanoitko tämän leikillään?


Tunnen, ja kysyin tuosta jääkaappiesimerkistä. Valvoja kuulemma seuraa tilannetta (kiertelee alueella), ja jos auto on siinä vielä noin 10 minuutin kuluttuakin, niin sakottaa.


> En ole varma, mitä edellyttää_ -pä_-liite tässä yhteydessä.


Jotain tämäntapaista:
- täytyy = I must
- täytyypä =  I think I will


----------

